# Crayfish compatibility



## SherLar (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello All.
I'd like to add a few crayfish to my cichlid tanks. I have both an African cichlid tank and a South American tank. I have Pictus cats in the S American tank, and Cuckoo cats in the African tank.
My question is in 2 parts: firstly, would crayfish be compatible in either tank; secondly, are different species of crayfish compatible with each other?
I like several different crayfish: Electric Blue, Vanilla Ghost, Red, and Tangerine. I'd like to put 2 crayfish in each tank, of 2 different colors, so I end up with 4 crayfish of 4 colors. Is this doable?
I don't have much experience with inverts in my tanks, although I have several midwestern crayfish in my koi pond, where they breed, and hibernate during winter. I also have 3 blue channel catfish in it that keeps their numbers in check. I don't want the crayfish in my tanks to damage fish, and I don't want the cats to try eating the crayfish.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Cichlids and crayfish don't mix. If you want to set up a crayfish tank check out the Cherax types. They come in a ton of colors and get huge


----------



## AcrylicSculptor (Dec 24, 2015)

I have a crawfish in a tank with African cichlids and oscars. They really don't do well in there. Always hiding, gonnah keep him in there though.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Poor Mr. Crayfish.


----------

